# how to trap raccoons in the winter



## JD252438

i am just getting started in the sport of trapping and know very few sets. I have #1 coil springs, #1.5 coil springs, 160 and 220 conibears. we have property on a river. The river freezes over in places. and there is 40 acres of swampy woods also. I dont know if i should try to make bucket sets, pocket sets or dirt hole sets for the *****. Im going to be able to trap from dec. 26th to jan. 1 i know it is a short time period but i have to go to school after new years weekend. And i wont be able to make it up north until christmas. Thankyou for the help


----------



## iLiveInTrees

My experience with ***** are, get at them fast and furious while the weather is still decent. I've had out 10 220 conibear boxes for the past 3 weeks. Caught 18 in the first couple of weeks, then I caught 8 last week, and nothing so far this week.

I've caught them in the dead of winter, just on "nice" winter days (sunny, warm (30 degrees & above)) but not too many.

If anyone knows when they come out, I'd like to hear it, because I pretty much give it up when the weather gets like it is now.


----------



## Joe R.

They come out all winter long. I've caught **** when the low for the night lows were -5, and the highs never got into the teens. You just have to be close to where they are denning. They don't stay in the hole all winter like most believe.

Joe


----------



## muskrat

I have been watching the 10 day forecast. The area I trap is quite the distance so right now I have no sets out. Wished I would have gotten out last week before the cold set in. I would probably still be going after them if I was a lot closer to the trapping land. Now I am checking the forecast for a slight warm up during the day and not so cold at night. Next Thursday and Friday High around 35 and low around 28. If everything works out will have sets out there for ****. Only one way to find out.
Matt


----------



## Axle Saturday

Weather Weather Weather, Watch the forecast as already suggested and trap accordingly. If I see that on days 1-5 are pretty cold (low of 20) with a warm up on 6-9, I know what days there gonna move. It all depends on where you live and the location where the ***** live. So on day 4, I might get my traps out and ready for the warm up. Another suggestion is find where their denning at. This to me is the tricky part because they shift denning sites alot. This time of year there food is fairly limited. For instance, Im in Mid-Michigan. The corn is all chisel plowed, berries are gone and alot of the water is Iced over. I like to look for ood size drainage Ditches and Trap right at the Culvert, where the water dosnt freeze up as much. So, Knowing that they dont travel far from there dens, find the closest food source. Which in your case would probably be the river. If you got open water, that is the best place to start. You can either, bait the bucket or make a PVC set.


----------



## Trapper B

JD
If i only had christmas break to trap in the area you are trapping, i would set the marsh with your coni's look for bubbles under the ice coming out of the bank. Second, go with pvc sets on the river where you have some open water this way you can target both ***** and mink!

Good Luck!


----------



## JD252438

how would i make one of these pvc sets. And does anyone know of a bait i can or lure i can use to not catch cat. These are not pet cats but they are feral cats but my grandma feeds them on her back porch and likes to watch them. they travel a long distance to the river which is about a mile away from my grandmas house and know they are there because i seen them catching crayfish at a bridge about 3 miles downriver from where i will be trapping. I heard that marshmellow are good **** bait but i dont know if they will work good during winter. If there are any other things i should use to avoid cats please tell me.


----------



## Trapper B

JD
I will take a pic tomorrow when I check my traps. To explain the PVC set i took a 1 1/2 inch pvc pipe cut it into about 18inch pieces then i stick it in the side of the bank so it is hanging over the water. I then put a #1 duke set in the water just in front of the pipe. stuff some leaves or grass in the end then your bait of choice and then some more grass. Pack it tight so the critter has to work at it and increase your catch chances

Pic from todys PVC set


----------



## fasthunter

From my limited experience I've noticed they move alot more on warmer winter days as well. However, like someone else said you can catch em on a super cold day as well. They just don't move as much on those days.


----------

